# New member



## JOeG (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello,

I am a new member after lurking intermittently for a while.

I got into espresso when my dad bought home a gaggia factory. It took me about a year to learn to pour perfect shots.

Just as I was getting good at it, he sold the machine and bought a dualit espressivo... I wasn't amused. I could tell the shots were not in the same league.
Eventually he got fed up of the coffee grounds going everywhere and bought a fancy bean to cup machine. By this point I had already moved out and had been making do with moka pots.

The espressivo was given to me as a hand me down, and I swapped out the pressured basket for a non-pressurised. I've been using that for a while. At some point a few years ago I accidentally bought some single origin beans and realised they taste a lot better than the supermarket swag I had been drinking.

Most recently I have switched my morning drink from machiatto to straight espresso. The espressivo isn't nearly capable enough to get a high quality shot. It was fine for the milky drinks but nobody wants watery espresso.

So here I am, hoping to pick up a good hx or dual boiler machine, although I am tempted to go back to where it all began and get another lever.

First things first though - I think I need a better grinder!


----------



## Kam760 (Feb 27, 2020)

Welcome, I am new as well about to start my journey. Looking for a grinder, will probably keep an eye out for an iberital mc2 on eBay.


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

JOeG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member after lurking intermittently for a while.
> 
> ...


 Get a lever, you know it makes sense. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Lever got me going now, just keep those eyes peeled. Budget??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum it's certainly a place that will encourage you to spend serious money, but you can do. A lot worse than an entry level lever machine


----------

